# Shrimp Whatchamacallit



## GrannyG (Jan 26, 2007)

I can tell you how to fix it, but it does not have a name. This is the best stuff you have ever eaten, and you DO NOT COOK a thing.

1 bottle of Clamato Juice
1 can of Spicy Hot V-8 juice
1 diced green pepper
1 diced red pepper
(I use yellow pepper when I can find them for color as well)
3-4 fresh green onions and tops
I also dice up a little bit of Texas 1015 sweet onion 
(I cut mine with the scissors !)
I can of diced tomatoes
1 (or more) finely diced jalapeno peppers
Squeeze some fresh lime or lemon juice in this (I use about 2)
Add 2 bags of frozen, cleaned, and cooked shrimp. You can
use the little ones, too, but I love the big shrimp or use both.
Add fresh finely cut cilantro, as much as you prefer
Chill over night in the refridg….marinates all the flavors.
Add a couple diced avacados and fresh diced tomato just before 
serving.
This looks pretty served in those clear 4 oz. plastic cups.We love
the juice, and sometimes add extra clamato and spicy V-8. You
can't make any mistakes !!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 26, 2007)

At 2am in the morning and hungry reading your no-name recipe is making me ravenous----thanks for  posting it Granny G!!


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 26, 2007)

What size container of the juices do you use? This really looks great. I assume you are using 2 pounds of shrimp?


----------



## Fran (Jan 26, 2007)

I think this is called "Ceviche". You can do it with lobster(expensive) or fresh crab. The marinating is what"cooks" the shrimp. Very good with pita chips.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 26, 2007)

GrannyG said:
			
		

> I can tell you how to fix it, but it does not have a name. This is the best stuff you have ever eaten, and you DO NOT COOK a thing.
> 
> *1 bottle of Clamato Juice*
> 1 can of Spicy Hot V-8 juice
> ...


 
Not sure what these 2 ingredients are as I've never seen nor used them.  I'm assuming that juice will be near the V8 if my store carries it.  As far as the onion goes.....I know I've never seen that here in IN or in my hometown in IL. I suppose it'd be ok to us a Vadaila Onion as it has a sweet flavor?
Also, ditto on wanting to know the size jars.


----------



## GrannyG (Jan 26, 2007)

Clamato juice is a tomato juice with a dried clam broth in it. If you can't get it, just use V8 and add a little more salt. I start with the 32 oz. bottle, but we love the flavor, so sometimes add more. The joy of this recipe is you can add what amounts you prefer. The shrimp is already cooked, so gives it that extra flavor. I use alot of shrimp, couple bags in mine. I just put it all in a big gallon jar and let it marinate in the refridg. If I take it to church, it goes in a fancy punch bowl and is served with assorted crackers. Vidalia onions are as sweet as the TX 1015 onions, or use any onion you have.


----------



## JDP (Jan 26, 2007)

Fran said:
			
		

> I think this is called "Ceviche". You can do it with lobster(expensive) or fresh crab. The marinating is what"cooks" the shrimp. Very good with pita chips.


 
Not quite Ceviche as the shrimp in this recipe are already cooked. This does sound great thought and I will give it a try soon.

JDP


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2007)

I have copied and pasted that one into my recipe files...I titled it Granny G's Shrimp Cocktail. 
I might be tempted to add a shot of vodka to my cup.


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Granny your Shrimp Whatchamacallit sounds delicious and thank you very much for sharing it with us.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 26, 2007)

GrannyG said:
			
		

> Clamato juice is a tomato juice with a dried clam broth in it. If you can't get it, just use V8 and add a little more salt. I start with the 32 oz. bottle, but we love the flavor, so sometimes add more. The joy of this recipe is you can add what amounts you prefer. The shrimp is already cooked, so gives it that extra flavor. I use alot of shrimp, couple bags in mine. I just put it all in a big gallon jar and let it marinate in the refridg. If I take it to church, it goes in a fancy punch bowl and is served with assorted crackers. Vidalia onions are as sweet as the TX 1015 onions, or use any onion you have.


 
Thanks Granny!


----------



## ironchef (Jan 26, 2007)

The majority of shrimp ceviche recipes that I've seen call for the shrimp to be blanched first, mainly for texture and taste purposes. Not too many recipes call for the shrimp to be marinated raw. I've tasted shrimp ceviche made with raw shrimp and it has a funky texture. So you could call this a ceviche, or even an escabeche.


----------

